# Stowa Flieger vs. Laco Flieger



## Micha

*The Stowa Flieger Automatik vs. the Laco Flieger Serie 0 Automatik.










Introduction*
Beobachtungsuhren or short B-Uhren (= observation watch) were made for the German air force during WWII by 5 companies: Lange & Söhne, IWC (both with inhouse movements), Wempe (with Revue Thommen movements), Laco (with Unitas movements) and Stowa (with Durowe movements). Initially they were all made with the type A dial, from 1941 onwards the type B dial was also introduced.
I've always been intrigued by the simplicity and straightforward design of both dials. About a year ago I bought the Stowa Flieger with type A dial. Since I've always liked the type B dial too I recently added the Laco Serie 0 with type B dial to my collection. There's a wide range of B-Uhr homages out there, but I liked to have homages made by one of the original 5 producers. Hence the Stowa and Laco were the watches of my choice. Here's a small comparison of the two contenders.










*Cases*
The Stowa has a 40mm stainless steel case with brushed finish. The crown is engraved with the Stowa logo. It has a display back and both crystals are sapphire. The top crystal is slightly domed and has antireflective coating on the inside.
The Laco has a 42mm stainless steel case with bead blasted finish. The case design is very close to the original 1930's design (about the closest you can get), the crown is also inspired by the original design, but proportionally much smaller. The Laco also has a display back and both crystals are mineral glass. The top crystal is domed and this is my biggest issue with the Laco. Because of the domed form it appears to be a lense when looking from the side and from extreme angles the dial can't be seen at all. In my opinion this is a pity, because it makes the watch look cheap.
Although the crown on the Laco screws down, both watches are rated WR=5 bar.
Overall both cases look excellent, but I'd rate the finish of the Stowa just a notch better.










*Dials and hands*
Both dials look excellent, but again the Stowa is just a notch better, since the luminous paint on the Laco can be obviously seen (it's thick). The date on the Laco doesn't bother me, although it could be placed just a little more to the right. In the dark, the Stowa really takes the lead: the lume of the Laco is ok, but the Stowa glows really strong - among the best I've seen so far.
The hands of the Stowa are blued (like on early B-Uhren), the hands on the Laco are painted black. The blue of the Stowa hands is great to look at and can only be noticed from certain angles. In day to day use one doesn't notice at all - at a quick glance they appear to be black. The length of the hands is excellent on both watches.


















*Movements*
Both watches are equipped with an ETA2824 movement. Laco doesn't offer any choices, the movement itself has not been decorated, except for an engraving on the rotor. Compared to the engraving on the Stowa rotor it looks a little like an applied decal. Stowa offers three choices: at the basic price you'll get a basic ETA2824 with an engraved rotor, like the Laco. Add another 50 Euros (which I did) and you'll get additional blued screws. For another 199 Euros (on top of the basic price) you'll get a chronometer movement with blued screws, Geneva stripes and a chronometer certificate.
I haven't really timed both watches, but the Stowa appears to be running more accurately (the Laco gains ca. 60s in 5 days - the Stowa way less).

*Straps*
On the pictures you see here both watches are equipped with optional straps. The Stowa is equipped with a Stowa strap in the original design (no longer available in this color). The Laco is equipped with an aftermarket strap which exactly has the original design of the old straps. The straps the watches came with are both good. The Stowa came with a mid brown strap with 2 rivets. The Laco came with a black ventilated (!) strap with two rivets. I liked the Laco strap a little better.

*Boxes*
The Stowa comes in a very cool steel case, which can be used as a travel case. The Laco comes in a nice cardboard box, which allegedly is close to the original delivery boxes.

*Prices and verdict*
The Stowa costs 499 Euros, the Laco 369 Euros, both are being sold directly on the manufacturers website. The Stowa is now also available without logo on the dial and with an onion crown. The Laco is also available with a type A dial and with different movements.
I like both watches and really wanted to have both in my collection. Although the Stowa is significantly more expensive, I'd prefer the Stowa if I were to buy only one. The finish is better in small details and one large one: the crystal. In my opinion the Stowa feels like a much more expensive watch than it actually is.


----------



## carver

Hi, 

That was a really informative post. I was actually in between which one to get. I was wondering if you would be able to tell me where I could purchase a Laco as I can't find it here in Asia.


----------



## NormanF

Nice Review! I have the Stowa Flieger with the logo on the dial face and blued screws. Its a very good watch for the money. I liked the B-Uhr design and I wanted one since I laid my eyes on it. Like yours mine is an automatic model.


----------



## NormanF

You can purchase a Laco from the Internet store. I bought a Braun from them and I'm only going off topic to say its was a pleasure to deal with their customer service. I prefer the Stowa as you can see from my post but Laco is also a good watch. Go for it! :-!


----------



## carver

Ok, will check it out, thanks!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello Micha, great review. I always wanted a "real" German flieger & after reading up ordered a Stowa airman auto. I have my trusty Private label Japan make Seiko homage to tide me over!
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Janne

Excellent review! Just one nerdy correction re the originals: Laco used the Durowe (D5) movement.
Interesting to hear you do not like the domed crystal on the Laco.


----------



## BenL

Excellent write-up, and very informative. Just hits the spot as I am shopping for my first pilot watch now. :thanks


----------



## Janne

I believe that Stowa has a better fit & finish, but Laco are closer to the WW2 originals.
specially now with the new 45mm version, that one should have a Dial whose design is very close.


----------



## Nalu

Agree with Janne, but would add that the difference between the fit/finish of the Stowa FO and the Laco WUS LE Bau B is not marked, especially when you take into account the difference in prices. The law of diminishing returns applies.










The dial/hands/case of the Laco is significantly more historically accurate.


----------



## blopplop

The look of a Stowa watch is just simplistic elegance to me. Love them!

Dave


----------



## cooperj

Nalu 0- I have to admit I am a bit :-s when it comes to the price difference you mention. I understand the movment impacts this but can you be more specific with the price/movment type details?

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

cooperj said:


> Nalu 0- I have to admit I am a bit :-s when it comes to the price difference you mention. I understand the movment impacts this but can you be more specific with the price/movment type details?
> 
> Thanks


It is all written on the fora, just use the search function.

The Stowa FO (Flieger Original) came with a modified Unitas movement (hacking, center seconds hand), swan neck fine adjustment ans other special features.

The Laco WUS LE - flick through this sub form and you are in the know: https://www.watchuseek.com/f288/


----------



## brainless

Janne said:


> I believe that Stowa has a better fit & finish, but *Laco are closer to the WW2 originals*.
> specially now with the new 45mm version, that one should have a Dial whose design is very close.


Especially those with the B-dial - because of many B- and C-efforts ( *B*elgian and *C*aribbean) b-).

I wonder what different design could have appeared otherwise......

Many thanks to Janne and Frank,

Volker ;-)


----------



## mlotus95

great review


----------



## B-String

Outstanding review. Just so happens these are the 2 watches I've limited it down to. Leanin toward the stowa but not ruling out th Laco. How about the weight? I'm not opposed to a heavy watch at all. In fact I kind of like it. 

Bret


----------



## Ning

Very nice review.

Thank you


----------



## ajustin67

This is a great, in depth review, though to be honest, It isn't factoring in things like hand and wrist size, that plays a major role in my decisions. 
I Have a 42mm Laco B Paderborn, which wears Large for a 42mm, But it's about as small as I would ever go. A 40mm Stowa would look like an 
ant on my wrist, Pilot watches are made to wear large. This is another chunk missing from you're review. So maybe if you've got a slightly smaller wrist,
the stowa would be the better answer, but not for guys who have medium to large wrists.


----------



## OtisWay

Great review and nice pictures. After nearly two years the review continues being very interestig and informative.
At the moment the watches, especially the Laco, are a little bit more expensive or even significantly more expensive and there are available different options in terms of movements, dials, sizes, etc. But, I insist, the review mantains its interest.
Thank you very much.


----------



## pavel36

ajustin67 said:


> This is a great, in depth review, though to be honest, It isn't factoring in things like hand and wrist size, that plays a major role in my decisions.
> I Have a 42mm Laco B Paderborn, which wears Large for a 42mm, But it's about as small as I would ever go. A 40mm Stowa would look like an
> ant on my wrist, Pilot watches are made to wear large. This is another chunk missing from you're review. So maybe if you've got a slightly smaller wrist,
> the stowa would be the better answer, but not for guys who have medium to large wrists.


I second that... 
I considered Stowa as an option when choosing the pilot watch, but Laco appealed because of the company's historical past (as one of the original WW2 pilot watches producers), but mainly because of the size of the watch being 42 mm.. Stowa's display back is very attractive, but the fact that they all come at 40mm diameter (too small for my wrist) was a decisive factor towards Laco...

P.S.
As for the mentioned accuracy comparison. I believe you cannot judge that by looking at two individual watches... For example my Laco is the most accurate out of the other couple of ETAs that i have.. it only looses 1 sec per day..


----------



## ansonchappell

Thanks for the review, I was torn between the two watches (still am, as a matter of fact) but at least this gives me a better idea of what the differences are.
Anson


----------



## eliz

pavel36 said:


> I second that...
> I considered Stowa as an option when choosing the pilot watch, but Laco appealed because of the company's historical past (as one of the original WW2 pilot watches producers), but mainly because of the size of the watch being 42 mm.. Stowa's display back is very attractive, but the fact that they all come at 40mm diameter (too small for my wrist) was a decisive factor towards Laco...
> 
> P.S.
> As for the mentioned accuracy comparison. I believe you cannot judge that by looking at two individual watches... For example my Laco is the most accurate out of the other couple of ETAs that i have.. it only looses 1 sec per day..


Well Stowa was 1 of the original 5 as well. Been around since 1927!
Finish wise it's widely acknowledged that the Stowa possess better finishing than the Laco. It's more of a slight modern interpretation of the fliegers of past rather than Laco's direct homages.

There is no definite answer to which is better as everything boils down to personal preference. If you wish for something as close to the original as possible and one that fits bigger, Laco's the way to go. If you're looking for a modernised interpretation along with a tip-top finish that makes the piece look much much more expensive than it is, Stowa crushes all competition in its range.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

ajustin67 said:


> This is a great, in depth review, though to be honest, It isn't factoring in things like hand and wrist size, that plays a major role in my decisions.
> I Have a 42mm Laco B Paderborn, which wears Large for a 42mm, But it's about as small as I would ever go. A 40mm Stowa would look like an
> ant on my wrist, Pilot watches are made to wear large. This is another chunk missing from you're review. So maybe if you've got a slightly smaller wrist,
> the stowa would be the better answer, but not for guys who have medium to large wrists.


same here. FO needs to have bigger dial options...


----------



## jayabharath

Very nice comparison - I agree with your choice of stowa


----------



## OmegaDaddy

Yep - I think the Stowa is also the best choice. Nice review.


----------



## claudiusftl

Pilot watches are my favorites
 Great review thank you!


----------



## donnytron

Nice review. Those companies often make similar-_looking_ watches, but seems like Stowa wins for quality and thoughtfulness.


----------

